# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Προσάραξη YUSUF CEPNIOGLU στη Μυκόνο

## yiannissin

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=419518

<<Μύκονος γιόκ>>


Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg
Γαμώτο.....ή είναι στενός ο Τσικνιάς, ή και η Μύκονος αλλάζει θέση ξαφνικά σαν τη Λευκάδα!!!!!   :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## roussosf

> http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=419518
> 
> <<Μύκονος γιόκ>>
> 
> Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg
> Γαμώτο.....ή είναι στενός ο Τσικνιάς, ή και η Μύκονος αλλάζει θέση ξαφνικά σαν τη Λευκάδα!!!!!




Μαλλον η Μυκονο αλλάζει θέση
γιατι πριν κατι χρόνια ένας άλλος τουρκος πέρασε απο τον Τσικνια και την .....επεσε στα νότια της Συρου
στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο έχει και μια .......Μπυραρία....................

----------


## karavofanatikos

Να πούμε επίσης πως στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο που προσάραξε το πλοίο είναι ακριβώς από πάνω ο φάρος του Αρμενιστή! Άρα αν δεν κοιμάσε όρθιος δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην τον δεις. Εμένα γιατί μου μπαίνουν υποψίες ότι το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν μπορεί να μην είναι και τόσο αθώο;

----------


## SteliosK

Φτάνει σε λίγη ώρα ρυμουλκό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και να φτάσει (το ρυμουλκό) από τίποτα έως πολύ λίγα πράγματα μπορεί να κάνει. Το πλοίο (κατασκευής 1995) είναι ολόκληρο πάνω στα βράχια, με αρκετά μεγάλη κλίση και ημιβυθισμένο.

ShipSpotting.com

© juandofer

----------


## DOMUS

http://www.plektani.gr/2014/03/blog-post_8158.html
Βιντεο απο τα ατυχημα

----------


## SteliosK

pictures by Vernicos helicopter

1939751_675380889187119_979586890_o.jpg1614128_675380415853833_2020861921_o.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε το δελτίο τύπου του Λιμενικού:

"*Προσάραξη* *του* *M**/**V**“**YUSUF**CEPNIOGLU**”, σημαίας Τουρκίας*, με *δεκατέσσερα (14) μέλη πληρώματος*, σημειώθηκε πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα σε βραχώδη περιοχή στις *βόρειες ακτές νήσου Μυκόνου*.  Το πλοίο είναι έμφορτο με διακόσια τέσσερα (204) εμπορευματοκιβώτια και  είχε αποπλεύσει από Σμύρνη Τουρκίας με προορισμό το λιμάνι BISERTE  Τυνησίας.


 Άμεσα, υπό το συντονισμό του Ενιαίου Κέντρου Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης (ΕΚΣΕΔ), δόθηκε εντολή να σπεύσουν στην περιοχή *Ελικόπτερο της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας*, *πλωτό περιπολικό και ναυαγοσωστικό Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ.*, καθώς και *υπηρεσιακό όχημα Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ.* για παροχή συνδρομής.


 Ο Πλοίαρχος του “YUSUFCEPNIOGLU”, σε επικοινωνία που είχε με το ΕΚΣΕΔ, δήλωσε ότι το πλοίο παρουσιάζει *μικρή* *κλίση και ρήγμα* στο πρωραίο στεγανό σύγκρουσης / δεξαμενή έρματος, με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθεί *εισροή υδάτων*.  

 Αργότερα, ο Πλοίαρχος δήλωσε *εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου*  από μέλη του πληρώματος, λόγω αύξησης της κλίσης και της επιδεινούμενης  εισροής υδάτων, σε συνδυασμό με τις δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες που  επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή (βόρειοι άνεμοι 6 Bf). *Έντεκα (11) από τα δεκατέσσερα (14)  μέλη του πληρώματος* διεσώθησαν από ναυαγοσωστικό Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. και *ένα (01) ακόμη μέλος* *πληρώματος* από ιδιωτικό μέσο που συνέδραμε, υπό το συντονισμό του ναυαγοσωστικού Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. *Άπαντες οι διασωθέντες*  μεταφέρθηκαν στο λιμένα Μυκόνου για την παροχή πρώτων βοηθειών (λόγω συμπτωμάτων υποθερμίας). *Οι**εναπομείναντες δύο (02)*, *Πλοίαρχος και Υποπλοίαρχος*, αρχικά παρέμειναν επί του πλοίου, *με δική τους πρωτοβουλία*,  αναμένοντας οδηγίες της εταιρείας του πλοίου, αρνούμενοι να το  εγκαταλείψουν, παρά τις επανειλημμένες κλήσεις του Ελικοπτέρου  SuperPumaτης Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας που ευρίσκετο στο σημείο*.* Ενώ  το ελικόπτερο SuperPumaείχε αποχωρήσει από το σημείο, παραμένοντας σε  ετοιμότητα στη Μύκονο, επιδεινώθηκε  απότομαη κατάσταση του πλοίου,  θέτοντας σε άμεσο κίνδυνο τη ζωή των δύο ναυτικών. Τελικώς, Πλοίαρχος  και Υποπλοίαρχος, παρελήφθησαν από Ελικόπτερο του Αμερικανικού Πολεμικού  Ναυτικού που συνέδραμε στην επιχείρηση. Στην περιοχή του συμβάντος έχει παρατηρηθεί *ρύπανση*, περιορισμένης μέχρι στιγμής έκτασης, δεδομένου ότι το πλοίο φέρει ποσότητες καυσίμων κίνησης, diesel και λιπαντικών. *Στο σημείο παραμένουν* ναυαγοσωστικό  Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. και ένα ιδιωτικό ρυμουλκό για παρακολούθηση της εξέλιξης  της κατάστασης του πλοίου και της προκληθείσας ρύπανσης. Από την αρμόδια *Διεύθυνση Προστασίας Θαλασσίου Περιβάλλοντος του Α.Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ.* έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το *Περιφερειακό Σχέδιο Αντιμετώπισης Περιστατικών Ρύπανσης,* ενώ παράλληλα στη Μύκονομεταβαίνει* εξειδικευμένο κλιμάκιο* της ανωτέρω αρμόδιας Διεύθυνσης.  

 Ταυτόχρονα, η *Ελληνική Υπηρεσία Διερεύνησης Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων (ΕΛΥΔΝΑ)* *του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου*,  αποστέλλει ομάδα διερευνητών για τη διεξαγωγή τεχνικής διερεύνησης επί  του ανωτέρω ναυτικού ατυχήματος, στο πλαίσιο  του Ν. 4033/2011 (ΦΕΚ Α΄  264).
 Εξελίξεις για το περιστατικό, θα γνωστοποιηθούν με νεότερο δελτίο τύπου."
myk.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο που προσάραξε το πλοίο είναι ακριβώς από πάνω ο φάρος του Αρμενιστή! Άρα αν δεν κοιμάσε όρθιος δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην τον δεις.


Ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην δεις τον οποιοδήποτε φάρο αν δεν κοιμάσαι είτε όρθιος είτε καθιστός είτε ....τέντα ξαπλωμένος. Και πιθανότατα κάτι τέτοιο έχει συμβεί και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. 

Αν και το ράδιο αρβύλα πάει σύννεφο, μιας και κάποιος πρωτο-έγραψε ότι το πλοίο προσάραξε χθες, και όλα τα ειδησεογραφικά sites και blogs το αναπαράγουν γράφοντας άλλος ότι προσάραξε χθες το απόγευμα και άλλος χθες το βράδυ ή τα μεσάνυχτα, εντούτοις το πλοίο προσάραξε στη Μύκονο σήμερα το πρωί στις _05.30_, μία συνηθισμένη ώρα θα μπορούσα να πω που έχουμε δει πολλά πολλά φορτηγά πλοία τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον χρόνια είτε να .....στουκάρουν πάνω σε νησιά είτε μεταξύ τους. Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και στο AIS, το πλοίο το πήρε .....ντουγρού ευθεία από την Χίο και κάτω, μέχρι και το σημείο της πρόσκρουσης - προσάραξης, χωρίς να γίνει η παραμικρή αλλαγή - διόρθωση πορείας.

Untitled-2.jpg

Η επίσημη ανακοίνωση από το υπουργείο _εδώ_, και μιας και όλοι οι ναυτικοί είναι καλά στην υγεία τους, να πούμε "κρίμα στο καραβάκι" που το βλέπουμε έρμαιο των κυμάτων πάνω στα βράχια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν χρειαζόταν ούτε ραντάρ ούτε ECDIS πλέουν δε κίνδυνο. Πρέπει να έβλεπαν για αρκετη ώρα καταπλωρα το φάρο με την πορεία 223° αληθή που δείχνει το AIS ότι ακολουθούσαν. Βέβαια η πορεία πο δειχνει το AIS βγάινει από το GPS και περιλαμβάνει και το ξέπεσμα από τον καιρό.
Mykonos.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη

----------


## roussosf

> Να πούμε επίσης πως στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο που προσάραξε το πλοίο είναι ακριβώς από πάνω ο φάρος του Αρμενιστή! Άρα αν δεν κοιμάσε όρθιος δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην τον δεις. Εμένα γιατί μου μπαίνουν υποψίες ότι το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν μπορεί να μην είναι και τόσο αθώο;


 σε άλλο νησί και πιο ανατολικά μπορεί να είχε βάση η υποψία σου 
στο συγκεκριμένο νησί είναι μάλλον απίθανο
εύχομαι να είσαι λάθος...................................
η μόνη λογική είναι 
"με πήρε ο ύπνος κι έγειρα 
στου καραβιού την πλώρη"

----------


## Apostolos

Τα ατυχήματα αυτού του τύπου είναι πλέον κλασσικά τα τελευταία χρόνια. Το παράξενο είναι ότι γίνονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο, σχεδόν ίδιες ώρες, με ίδιου τύπου πλοία Τουρκικής προέλευσης και εθνικότητας. Μήπως το Υπουργείο να βάλει στα σχέδια για την περιοχή ένα VTS? Τώρα θα μου πείτε τα υπόλοιπά που έχουμε δουλεύουν; Όχι φυσικά και δεν ξέρω ποιος έχει την ευθύνη για αυτό. Πάντως είναι εντελώς προκλητικό αυτά τα ατυχήματα να συμβαίνουν σε περιβαλλοντολογικά ευαίσθητες περιοχές που μια ενδεχόμενη μόλυνση θα είχε μεγάλο αντίκτυπο στον τουρισμό των νησιών μας! Μήπως να κάνουμε εμείς εδώ βάρδιες με το Marine Traffic? 
Και κάτι άλλο... Δεν διάβασα πουθενά οτι ο Πλοίαρχος και ο Α/Φ συνελήφθησαν όπως γίνεται με τους Έλληνες που κάνουν καμιά παράβαση του ΔΚΑΣ.

----------


## despo

> Τα ατυχήματα αυτού του τύπου είναι πλέον κλασσικά τα τελευταία χρόνια. Το παράξενο είναι ότι γίνονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο, σχεδόν ίδιες ώρες, με ίδιου τύπου πλοία Τουρκικής προέλευσης και εθνικότητας. Μήπως το Υπουργείο να βάλει στα σχέδια για την περιοχή ένα VTS? Τώρα θα μου πείτε τα υπόλοιπά που έχουμε δουλεύουν; Όχι φυσικά και δεν ξέρω ποιος έχει την ευθύνη για αυτό. Πάντως είναι εντελώς προκλητικό αυτά τα ατυχήματα να συμβαίνουν σε περιβαλλοντολογικά ευαίσθητες περιοχές που μια ενδεχόμενη μόλυνση θα είχε μεγάλο αντίκτυπο στον τουρισμό των νησιών μας! Μήπως να κάνουμε εμείς εδώ βάρδιες με το Marine Traffic? 
> Και κάτι άλλο... Δεν διάβασα πουθενά οτι ο Πλοίαρχος και ο Α/Φ συνελήφθησαν όπως γίνεται με τους Έλληνες που κάνουν καμιά παράβαση του ΔΚΑΣ.


Μα γιατί μα συλληφθούν ; Εμείς εδω είμαστε ... φιλόξενοι άνθρωποι. Εκατοντάδες λαθραίους διακινούν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι και κανείς δεν ασχολείται. Μήπως ομως πρέπει πρώτα να συλλάβουμε αυτούς που καθημερινά διώχνουν σωρηδόν τους νέους συνανθρώπους μας, που σκορπίζονται έτοιμοι/καταρτισμένοι στα διάφορα μέρη ανα την γή ;;; Λέω μήπως...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είχαμε δει *εδώ* στο θέμα που κουβεντιάζουμε για τα κοντεινεράδικα τις συνθήκες εργασίας σε αυτά. Νομίζω ότι εξηγεί αρκετά ατυχήματα. 

Όπως έχω ξαναπεί νομιζω οτι δεν ισχυει ο κανόνας 13 του Κεφαλαίου V (περί ασφάλειας της ναυσιπλοίας) της SOLAS.  Σε αυτό τον κανόνα αναφέρεται ότι πρέπει να λαμβάνονται μέτρα ώστε τα  βαπόρια να είναι "επαρκώς και ποιοτικώς επανδρωμένα" όπως το γράφει η  ελληνική μετάφραση και επειδή το αγγλικό κείμενο της Συνθήκης (που σε  περίπτωση αμφιβολίας υπερισχύει των μεταφράσεων) είναι πιο ακριβές ας το  δούμε πως αναφέρεται εκεί "all ships ahal be sufficiently and  efficiently manned".

----------


## zozef

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-ciPjSILPA

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> σε άλλο νησί και πιο ανατολικά μπορεί να είχε βάση η υποψία σου 
> στο συγκεκριμένο νησί είναι μάλλον απίθανο


 Σωστά αν ήταν κ ακατοίκητη βραχονησίδα,μπορεί να είχαμε καινούργια Ίμια.
Γιά την ώρα δεν μας αμφισβητούν την Μύκονο... :Distrust:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως φαίνεται στο βίντεο που μας εδιξε ο φίλος zozef ο Τούρκος ειναι τυπικός και σήκωσε ελληνική σημαία αβροφροσύνης (courtesy flag) αναγνωριζοντας οτι ειναι σε ελληνικά ύδατα. Και να μην το έκανε δεν νομίζω να αμφισβητουσε κανένας τη Μυκονο. Οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάχνουμε θεωρίες συνωμοσίας.



> Καλημέρα σε όλους σας

----------


## roussosf

από τις όποιες φωτό ανέβηκαν στο forum και το τελευταίο βίντεο  βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι.......................
απέκτησε και η Μύκονος .......ναυάγιο.........
Ζάκυνθος-Μύκονος 1-1 .............και under
και για να σοβαρευτώ  τώρα υπάρχει έστω και η ελάχιστη πιθανότητα ανέλκυσης-ρυμούλκησης σου σκάφους?
σύμφωνα με την μορφολογία της ακτής  και με το πώς έχει "κάτσει" προσωπικά το βλέπω μάλλον απίθανο έστω και άν γίνει εκφόρτωση των container

----------


## zozef

Καλημέρα και νεότερα από την Μύκονο
.
http://cyclades24.gr/index.php/compo...oi-gia-bythish

----------


## Amorgos66

> Καλημέρα και νεότερα από την Μύκονο
> .
> http://cyclades24.gr/index.php/compo...oi-gia-bythish


...δεν ξερεις τι να πιστεψεις με αυτη τη δημοσιογραφία...!!...ο ενας λεει οτι ειναι αδυνατη η προσβαση απο τη στεριά,...ό άλλος λεει ότι
άρχισε το πλιάτσικο....!!

http://www.naxos-news.gr/?aid=38918

----------


## zozef

Καλημέρα με καινούρια χαμπάρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Πέμπτη, 13 Μάρτιος 2014 09:21*Ίμια νο2 στη Μύκονο (βίντεο)*















Mείζον θέμα de facto αποδοχής των τουρκικών θέσεων και "γκριζαρίσματος" σε ότι αφορά το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς της ... Μυκόνου ανέκυψε από την πρωτοφανή αποδοχή από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση να μην επιληφθεί της διάσωσης του Τούρκου πλοιάρχουν και μελών του πληρώματος, *το Λιμενικό Σώμα/ Ακτοφυλακή*, αλλά οι ... *Αμερικανοί* του σκάφους αμφίβιων επιχειρήσεων USS Bataan!
Ολα ξεκίνησαν όταν χαρακτήρισαν «διεθνή ύδατα» τα βράχια της Μυκόνου όπου είχε προσαράξει το τουρκικό φορτηγό! Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα της τουρκικής εφημερίδας* Vatan*, ο αρμόδιος της τουρκικής Εταιρείας Ναυτιλιακής Βιομηχανίας και Εμπορίου *"Φουρκάν", Τουντζάι Τσεπνίογλου*, λέγοντας ότι:
«Είναι καλή η κατάσταση της υγείας του πληρώματός μας. Όλοι διασώθηκαν. Επειδή το συμβάν έγινε στα διεθνή ύδατα, ολοκληρώθηκε η ανάκριση του πληρώματός μας και εγκαταστάθηκε στο ξενοδοχείο. Οι δικηγόροι της εταιρείας μας μετέβησαν στον τόπο που έγινε το συμβάν και εξετάζουν το θέμα. Αυτήν τη στιγμή δεν έχουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Ο Μουσταφά Γκιουρ και ο Λεβέντ Γιουκσέλ είναι σε καλή κατάσταση».
Τι είχε συμβεί; Ο Τούρκος καπετάνιος, όπως ακριβώς είχε συμβεί και στα Ίμια *αρνήθηκε την βοήθεια των ελληνικών αρχών* υποστηρίζοντας ότι βρίσκεται σε ... διεθνή ύδατα!
Τα *"διεθνή ύδατα"* ήταν τα βράχια βορείως της Μυκόνου, όπου βρίσκεται και το ραντάρ της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας. Το εξωφρενικό είναι ότι η ελληνική κυβέρνηση αποδέχθηκε τον ισχυρισμό του στην πράξη και αντί να την αφήσει να πνιγεί, ζήτησε την ... συνδρομή του αμερικανικού ελικοπτεροφόρου USS Bataan, το οποίο τελικά ήταν αυτό που διέσωσε στις 8 Μαρτίου τον Τούρκο πλοίαρχο μαζί με τον υποπλοίαρχο του σκάφους Yusuf Cepnioglu!
Η υπόθεση είναι πάρα πολύ σοβαρή και η κυβέρνηση επιχείρησε να "θάψει" το θέμα, καθώς τίθεται θέμα αποδοχής απομείωσης της εθνικής κυριαρχίας και μάλιστα όχι σε κάποιον ακριτικό βράχο, αλλά στην καρδιά του Αιγαίου...
Το βίντεο-ντοκουμέντο του αμερικανικού Ναυτκού με την διάσωση των Τούρκων από την ... Μύκονο (!) είναι αρκούντως αποκαλυπτικό του εξευτελισμού της χώρας:



πηγή: defencenet.gr

----------


## zozef

Και το βιντεο
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=Psxq0xsYGPE

----------


## roussosf

αυτό το video



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=o-ciPjSILPA


και αυτό 




> Αργότερα, ο Πλοίαρχος δήλωσε *εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου από μέλη του πληρώματος, λόγω αύξησης της κλίσης και της επιδεινούμενης εισροής υδάτων, σε συνδυασμό με τις δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή (βόρειοι άνεμοι 6 Bf). Έντεκα (11) από τα δεκατέσσερα (14) μέλη του πληρώματος διεσώθησαν από ναυαγοσωστικό Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. και ένα (01) ακόμη μέλος πληρώματος από ιδιωτικό μέσο που συνέδραμε, υπό το συντονισμό του ναυαγοσωστικού Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ.Άπαντες οι διασωθέντες μεταφέρθηκαν στο λιμένα Μυκόνου για την παροχή πρώτων βοηθειών (λόγω συμπτωμάτων υποθερμίας).*


αλλά και αυτό που αναφέρει ο Παναγιώτης




> Όπως φαίνεται στο βίντεο που μας εδιξε ο φίλος zozef ο Τούρκος ειναι τυπικός και σήκωσε ελληνική σημαία αβροφροσύνης (courtesy flag) αναγνωριζοντας οτι ειναι σε ελληνικά ύδατα. Και να μην το έκανε δεν νομίζω να αμφισβητουσε κανένας τη Μυκονο. Οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάχνουμε θεωρίες συνωμοσίας.


επίσημα αναιρεί το άρθρο του defencenet.gr

τώρα αν στα υπόγεια κανάλια της διπλωματίας παίζονται άλλα παιχνίδια δεν ξέρω τι να πω
ας δουλέψει και λίγο το ΥΠ.ΕΞ..................................

----------


## Apostolos

Και έχω μια απορία... Αν Ελλην Πλοίαρχος το έκανε αυτό πχ στα Δαρδανέλια τι θα τον κάνανε; Θα τον βάζαν σε ξενοδοχείο με room service η σε τιποτε λευκά κελιά;

----------


## roussosf

> Και έχω μια απορία... Αν Ελλην Πλοίαρχος το έκανε αυτό πχ στα Δαρδανέλια τι θα τον κάνανε; Θα τον βάζαν σε ξενοδοχείο με room service η σε τιποτε λευκά κελιά;


σημερα δεν νομίζω ότι θα είχαμε σκηνές από το "Εξπρες του μεσονυκτίου"
αλλα όθτε και στο Radisson Instabul θα τον είχαν
μαλλον κάτι σαν τον........Φιλιππίδη ..................
αλλά για πόσα χρόνια δεν ξέρω

----------


## Eng

Και εγω δεν το πιστευω Αποστολε πως θα γινοταν τιποτε "περιεργο" καθως πλεον υπαρχουν οργανισμοι. ΟΜΩΣ γνωριζουμε τι εγινε με τον καπετανιο του Prestige απο συνανθρωπους Ευρωπαιους.................................

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι πια καιρός να σταματήσουμε να βλέπουμε τους ναυτικούς σαν εγκληματίες με την πρώτη στραβή και να έχουμε για παράδειγμα το πως φέρθηκαν στο πλήρωμα του Oliva στον νότιο Ατλαντικό όπως είδαμε *εδώ* και όχι όπως φέρθηκαν στο πλήρωμα του Prestige όπως είδαμε *εδώ*.

Και είναι καιρός πια να δούμε τι γίνεται με την κόπωση των ναυτικών και την ασφαλή επάνδρωση των βαποριών. Τα πληρώματα μειώνονται αλλά οι απαιτήσεις αυξάνονται. Το κύριο άρθρο του περιοδικού Alert (που ασχολειται με τον ανθρεώπινο παράγοντα στη ναυτιλία) τον περασμενο Μάιο (2013) είχε θέμα An accident waiting to happen… (Ένα ατύχημα που περιμενει αν γίνει...) και περιγράφει μια κατάσταση που κατά μεγάλη πιθανότητα επικρατούσε στη γέφυρα του Yusuf Cepnioglu αλλά και σε πολλά άλλα βαπόρια. Μπορέιτε να δειτε το τευχος τους περιοδικού στο συνημμένο αρχείο ακι να διαβάσετε το κύριο άρθρο στην πρώτη σελίδα αλλά και τους προβληματισμούς στις επόμενες .

----------


## roussosf

Από την στιγμή που θεωρούν το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό ως ανταλλακτικό μιας μηχανής, σε κάθε τομέα και δεν μιλώ μόνο για την ναυτιλία ,δυστυχώς αυτά θα είναι τα αποτελέσματα.................................

----------


## zozef

http://www.syrostoday.gr/News/11631-...-kaysimon.aspx

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτογραφίες από την απομάκρυνση των εμπορευματοκιβωτίων στις 21/04

DSC_0661.jpg DSC_0670.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Xθες είδα ένα Ρ/Κ του Σπανού το οποίο επέστρεφε με μιά τέτοια φορτηγίδα με καταπέλτη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0149.jpg

Τμήματα του πλοίου έχουν απομακρυνθεί από τον τόπο της προσάραξης στην  Μύκονο και βρίσκονται στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0297.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...mukono-video-/

----------


## pantelis2009

*Εντυπωσιάζει η ανέλκυση ναυαγίου στη Μύκονο (βίντεο)*Μόνο που δεν είναι η ανέλκυση όπως γράφει ο τίτλος του ρεπορτάζ...............αλλά η μεταφορά του πλοίου από τα συνεργία του Σπανόπουλου. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *Εντυπωσιάζει η ανέλκυση ναυαγίου στη Μύκονο (βίντεο)*
> Μόνο που δεν είναι η ανέλκυση όπως γράφει ο τίτλος του ρεπορτάζ...............αλλά η μεταφορά του πλοίου από τα συνεργία του Σπανόπουλου.


Ναι αλλά....... δεν σε βλέπω καθόλου προσεκτικό (μα καθόλου !!!). Λες για συνεργεία του Σπανόπουλου αλλά δεν πρόσεξες πάνω που ήταν φορτωμένο το κουφάρι του USUF CEPNIOGLOU. Για δες το παρακάτω screenshot από _το ίδιο_ βίντεο στις _23/9ου_,

01.jpg

μετά δες _αυτό το ποστ_ που είχες ανεβάσει στις _16/9ου_, κατόπιν δες _αυτό το ποστ_ που είχες ανεβάσει στις _18/9ου_, και _τέλος αυτό_ από τις _19/9ου_ και θα λύσεις όλες _μα όλες σου_ τις απορίες !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

